# Replacing old Vainty Light without an electric box - Safe? Doable?



## Dow61 (Dec 23, 2011)

We removed our old vanity light to find no electric box. The light I ordered requires a box. I'm wondering if I can install the bracket directly to the wall and not install a box?

I can definitely do it but I'm worried it's not safe? But our old light didn't have a box, so why not?

Installing a box is not something I cannot do myself. There were 2 holes in the wall when we removed the old light and I can see the stud but not sure if I could mount a box across the studs. Too advance I think for me.

2 pics attached the wall now and the new light. 

Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## Dow61 (Dec 23, 2011)

last pic was upside down sorry


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You need to install a box to properly contain the splices between the cable and the fixture wires.


----------



## Dow61 (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply. 
any advise on how? I know it's a broad question, but any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You could cut out the drywall and install a wood brace and use a 1/2" deep pancake box. An old work box should also be able to support that fixture.

An old work box has swing-out wings that grab the back of the drywall.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

I just replaced the light in my bathroom and had the same problem. I did what jim port suggested and put some plywood strips inside the wall and screwed a 1/2 inch pancake box to them.


----------



## Dow61 (Dec 23, 2011)

Is this the old work box Jim? http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Dow61 said:


> Is this the old work box Jim? http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


That is an old work box, but you want a round one.


----------



## Dow61 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok I'll use this one
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

And all I need is this? Right? Do I need to drill a place for the wires to go through it? 

Thanks again!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Thats the one, and it will have tabs that you place the wire into.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll be the devils advocate.....are you sure the new fixture needs a box? Most do not, as the fixture enclosure satisfies the "connection within a box" qualification....I'm just sayin'


----------



## fuzzball03 (Dec 13, 2011)

Something else that may be of use.
It screws into the stud, I feel like it's much more secure then the drywall braces. Not to mention it's rated for a 70lb ceiling fan 
http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/fan-specialty-boxes/steel-one-box/fbs1423
PLC has them, but they require a min $25 order
http://www.plccenter.com/Buy/ARLINGTON/FBS1423

This would allow you to center the box on the stud, it may or may not work for you depending up where your center point is.
http://www.platt.com/platt-electric...es/Hubbell-Raco/7120/product.aspx?zpid=164316

Good luck!


----------



## Dow61 (Dec 23, 2011)

@Missouri - I have no idea if it needs a box. In my 1st post I explain. Let me know your thoughts. 
@fuzz - the stud is too far to the right at the hole on the right
@jbfan - great thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A Smart Box would work. Otherwise, since this is drywall, I would just remove a section install a regular box, then install a patch over, since that section that is there is already well torn up, and would take some effort to make it look somewhat decent with a patch, but it would not be perfect.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

You mentioned the light you ordered....did you get it yet? Post a picture of the fixture if available. So many vanity lights are of the strip variety, with a metal can that fastenens to the wall, with a k/o for the wire. No box needed if that is the case.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Missouri Bound said:


> You mentioned the light you ordered....did you get it yet? Post a picture of the fixture if available. So many vanity lights are of the strip variety, with a metal can that fastenens to the wall, with a k/o for the wire. No box needed if that is the case.


Post #2!

Yep, too much eggnog!:laughing:


----------



## Dow61 (Dec 23, 2011)

@Missouri- I posted a pic can you see the back of it. It's square and I think could screw the bracket direct to the wall. If that is safe and ok?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Dow61 said:


> @Missouri- I posted a pic can you see the back of it. It's square and I think could screw the bracket direct to the wall. If that is safe and ok?


No, your fixture requires a box.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

......guess it's time for bed.......


----------



## Dow61 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Thank you!*

I just wanted to reach out and say *thank you!* I couldn't have done it without your help! I thought I would share the final product. 
Thanks again and happy new year!


----------

